# Emergencies



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Those are the reasons it is not recommended to drive alone. We all do what we have to do, but the other set of hands can be (not to be dramatic) life or death. Keep your cell phone on YOU (not in the cart), wear a helmet and gloves, carry a knife, keep the whip in your hand. The ADS, etc., do not make this stuff up to make us miserable. 

The horse in my avatar got her leg over the shaft of the carriage when it dipped into a ditch that was covered in grass. If I had not had another person on the carriage, I could not have gotten her out of the harness. When Biothane is under pressure, it is nearly impossible to undo. We cut her out with his knife. 

My good friend was driving alone with her QH, mister nothing-phases-me, and the carriage hit a small log she did not see. It caught her off guard, and pithed her out of the carriage, and she would have bled to death from the compound fracture in her leg if she had not had her phone on her. The horse stopped and stood there.

Nancy


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I ALWAYS have my cell handy, I also have a knife I will start bringing with me! I don't always have someone to come with me, unfortunately. Plus my weight in the cart is plenty for my mini donk to pull. My sister came with me last night on the road. I got out of the cart a few times to make it easier on him through the mud and sand. On the street he doesn't have a problem with us, though I can tell he has to put more effort into it. He also isn't in shape, which doesn't help. 

With the recent stories about the biothane harnesses idk if I'll ever get one! What is the material? Is it cheaper then leather? What's the appeal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I also carry a lead rope attached to my cart, and a halter, just in case I do have to cut my horse out, something breaks, etc. That way I have a means to lead her back if I need to.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Some of the worst accidents have been when a horse is heading for a fence and at the last second veers right or left and ejects the driver straight into the fence or the wall.

As far as a runaway, just like riding you will never stop a horse by pulling on both reins at the same time. I have never been on a runaway vehicle but I would like to think that pulling on one rein, making smaller and smaller circles might work. I would then try to see-saw if circles were not working or there was no room. *I also fully believe that the driver of the horse has a responsibility to stay with the horse as long as possible and go down with the ship!*


When my horse spooks I give the horse somewhere to go when he gets scared. My first reaction is to grab on tight to the reins, which. I know isn't the best, but it is what I do, a habit that is not going to change now. BUT then I release almost as fast as I grab them. It gives Pilgrim a place to go, not to be all confined and held back in a panic state. Usually if I release and guide him in a direction I want him to go, the spook is ended immediatly. I know the time a mama turkey and her 8 babies flew up right in his face, if I had held the reins tight it would have been curtains. I loosened my reins right away, by that time the birds were gone and we went on down the road. I don't know who was more startled me or Pilgrim.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I also have a "calm down" cue, mine is "easy". When I say easy, I can feel him relax. It also means, "no one is in trouble", like when they get loose or go somewhere they are not supposed to be, and they are getting all excited, I say "easy" and they calm down and relax a bit.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*captain and his ship.*

i totaly agree there with you taffy clayton.
i went down with mine and hit my head on a steel farm gate got knocked out.
and the i dont think so lol electric fence was willing me to wake up boy did i get energised with that one.
so i was half out and concussed and weaving all over the place trying to run to tricky i supose that was funny you would have thught i was on the waggon lol.
but hay i had a crash in one.
i now wear a jocky skull cap.


----------

